# ran out of adderall today, still over a week b4 I can get new script, what to expect



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah.... I took a little more most days then what was prescribed (my job is hectic), and I fully realized I would run out early but figured I could take at least a week off to lower tolerance.

Also, the past few days on it I've had a headache and felt more irritable and stuff, so I figured time for a break.

Is the withdrawal really that bad? I can deal with tiredness with energy drinks/coffee/etc. I've only been taking adderall for about close to two months, but my dosage some days went up to 80mg (not all though). Yesterday I think I took 50mg, and today 45mg (not all at once).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Its different for everyone. My Addy withdrawal includes extreme fatigue and depression with suicidal thoughts. Addy withdrawal for me lasts about 3 days max.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

amphetamine withdrawal makes jonny a dull boy


----------



## Echonnector (Sep 12, 2010)

Take some DL-Phenylalanine or L-Tyrosine to increase the amount of dopamine you produce. If you really can't bare the w/d (I've gone through this many times its honestly just a certain degree of catatonia and kinda just a bored pointlessness feeling)
If you have benzo's or if you can get wellbutrin I suggest either of those. If you're desperate you could invest in some Propylhexedrine (Benzedrex nasal inhaler, google it if you feel its worth trying).
Lastly, its only a week and chances are this won't be that helpful but perhaps in the future...there's a research chem MDPV, its similar to methylphenidate except it has a much stronger dopamine re-uptake inhibition.


----------

